# Oh really, I'd pay good $ to see that.



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

So I had to call the manufacturer of this tub and the waste/overflow because I was having many problems and wanted to know how they expected me to get it finished. Angled inside tub wall, hollow area, then straight wall outside. The two people that I taked to seemed perplexed on just how I could be having issues. "You must have installed the tee upside down" was one response. Then I was told I must have the wrong fall on the tee making it not line up. Then I was told I didn't have my cuts right. To the newbies out there, notice how the nut on the drain arm is inside the skirt of the tub, that should not be that way. Then they have the nerve to tell me to use mutiple of those black foam washers to make up the space. Um, how about hell no. Ok, now I'm pissed off since they keep implying I'm a moron.

The damn "technician" said they have never had a call from a plumber having this issue. I tell him yall must not have sold one of these tubs before because it is impossible that this tub and this waste/overflow were installed PROPERLY as it was sent to me. At this point, I offer to send pics but they say they don't need them, it's their tub and their waste/overflow. After a bit more fighting with them on how they've never had an issue yet I am, we decide that maybe another swivel head will solve the issue, well it didn't.

So now the guy wants those pics. Once he gets them, his whole attitude changed to being apologetic and he didn't mention one more time how they never had issues. So I bring up the fact again that I'm pretty dang sure they've never tried to install one or they would've run into these issues. I also mentioned how I would love to see how it turned out if they did in fact try, because it probably looked like sh!t. The tech kept avoiding my comments on their abilities, so I quit poking.

Slip joint 45's were too long butted together and I can't find that anyone makes chrome slip joint 22.5's, so now a third swivel head is in route which is basically going to act as my female/male threaded coupling. I find it funny that after they got my pics, the tech never said they sent the incorrect drain/overflow for that tub, nor did they say if they had a proper one for this specific tub. I'm betting that someone there is going to have to design something on Monday for this.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Would putting the fat end of the gasket at the bottoms change anything?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> Would putting the fat end of the gasket at the bottoms change anything?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No, the overflow is just a long solid threaded drain body to be able to reach through the hollow walls. It follows the inside angle and comes out at that angle. Trying to change how it sits on the outside will change how it wants to sit on the inside


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

What size chrome pipe is that stuff... 1 1/4 ?? 

Or is this stuff like the old 1 3/8 like used to be on old style cast iron tubs???

Of course its got to look good because it stands out like a sore thumb right in the middle of the room.....

that looks like fun....
throw a plastic 1 1/4 grey fernco fitting in there and it ought to work...
just paint it chrome..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Torch and channel locks man! Just make sure to take the gaskets and or ferrols out. You can buy chrome spray paint ya know...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> Torch and channel locks man! Just make sure to take the gaskets and or ferrols out. You can buy chrome spray paint ya know...



that is a great idea, make a "german 22" out of that chrome pipe to fit properly then spray paint it... Thats probably what my dad would have done....

.... you might want to put up a heat sheild against that tub while you are bending the pipe to fit......:laughing::laughing:..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I hate that high-end fancy stuff. That right there is something that you never imagined would occur when bidding the work. "Unforeseen"


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

That aina work- summon your inner Kolecke and call a "do-over" quits.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> I hate that high-end fancy stuff. That right there is something that you never imagined would occur when bidding the work. "Unforeseen"


that is the main reason we got away from doing high end homes... The lady buys some POS from France and somehow expects the plumber to spend a few days just attempting to hook the thing up.....FOR FREE.. no extra charge 

The faucet breaks or is is defective and out of the goodness of my heart I am supposed to come back out in a few weeks and install the replacement faucet when if finally arrives FOR FREE

because its not fair that they should have to pay .....
and its not their fault the special junk they bought is junk

and I should understand


----------



## bretttn (Feb 7, 2017)

Master Mark said:


> that is the main reason we got away from doing high end homes... The lady buys some POS from France and somehow expects the plumber to spend a few days just attempting to hook the thing up.....FOR FREE.. no extra charge
> 
> The faucet breaks or is is defective and out of the goodness of my heart I am supposed to come back out in a few weeks and install the replacement faucet when if finally arrives FOR FREE
> 
> ...


Is that why I stay so stressed out? Lol
We actually specialize in the high end stuff. I'm amazed how often our phone rings as we get recommended for some of the higher end stuff here in Nashville. 
Especially brands like THG , Waterworks , Dornbracht etc. So many don't want to touch it 😝
Luckily haven't had major issues and customers are impressed when my guys talk to them about a "living finish" faucet after a designer talked them into spending for it.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> What size chrome pipe is that stuff... 1 1/4 ??
> 
> Or is this stuff like the old 1 3/8 like used to be on old style cast iron tubs???
> 
> ...



It's just 1 1/2" tubular. I really did consider using a pvc tubular extension and heating it up to get the bend I would need and then paint it with that chrome paint to see how it came out. Luckily the extra swivel joint solved the issue and it doesn't look horrible.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> Torch and channel locks man! Just make sure to take the gaskets and or ferrols out. You can buy chrome spray paint ya know...



I kept the scrap pieces and am going to mess around with this idea. It's just brass, once you anneal brass it should be able be bent enough to get a small amount of offset. Just to see if I can, I'm going to try to make it to a 1/16 bend since I looked but could not find that one is chromed brass tubular slip joint.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

*Got'er done*

Here's the end result of the tub plus two more pics of the master bath area. This Gerberit wall hung came out at a great height, until the HO decided to add the extra wood from the tub area to it, also messed up the baseboard height. I tested it with a load today, the higher floor kind of acted like one of those foot stools they sell to give you a better bowel movement.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Dude! That turned out looking awesome! Kinda looks like ****, but that's what we say to ourselves... but that's what we have to do.

I was just joking about the torch and channel locks... if you think about bending the tube you're thinning one side angle. But 1/16 at a time in different spots with a bender wouldn't be a bad idea. PITA I'd imagine keeping it straight and looking nice, then you'd have to worry about carrying some kind of warranty on the finish.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks. Yeah, i figured you were joking, but I'm still curious. Also have to pay attention to it bunching up on the short side. If it does work out, I'll try the paint since I'll have it because I'm going to see how that looks on pvc too. If the paint looks like crap, I could get the brass rechromed if I really needed to.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I mainly want to try because I've recently gotten into annealing my case necks. Haven't done many since I'm doing it one at a time by hand drill and hand torch and am fully aware of the need to not over anneal the necks and to not get heat into the head so I'm trying to be slow, consistent and accurate


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I tell my Master all the time: you can't rush perfection. Sometimes you need to take a few extra minutes to make it right the first time. Usually falls on deaf ears.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

*More of this bathroom*

Crazy shower head with 2 different rain options and 1 waterfall plus multi color/pattern led lights and a remote. Stupid tile choice for inside the shower. No flat surface for the escutcheon and no ability to grout the joints plus all those little ledges will hold water, so all that is getting ripped out. Yippee! I get to make another trip just to do one shower trim!


----------

